# what is the difference in a dry and wet kit?



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I already searched and could not find an answer to my question. What is the difference between the two, and which will provide better performance and safety for an 5sp sr20 with 63k miles. Lets say like a 50shot.

what is the purge kit?

thanks


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Wet Nitrous Kit :

Wet nitrous kits have a fuel solenoid and nitrous solenoid that allows for fuel to be sprayed along with nitrous. The fuel mixing with the nitrous allows for the motor to avoid running lean due to lack of fuel and it helps to prevent detonation. This is why you can typically run a larger wet shot on stock fuel delivery components then a dry shot.


Dry Nitrous Kit : 

Dry nitrous kits have a nitrous solenoid that allows for a specified amount of nitrous to spray without the adding of fuel. This type of kit relies on stock fuel delivery (i.e. – injectors, fuel pump, exc…. ). When increasing shot size on a dry kit it is necessary to upgrade fuel delivery components to avoid detonation and eventual engine failure due to the motor running a lean condition.



I copied and pasted this from a post I made that was stickied on sr20forum. Hope this helps.

***EDIT***
Purge Kit - Allows the driver to "purge" the nitrous lines of all air and nitrous that was not completely used when the system was last used.



Here's a link to the nitrous sticky I was refering to - it should be helpful. 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=72459


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

purge kit cleans out the old nitorus in the lines for a more powerful, fresh shot.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

thanks for the info, guys


----------

